# Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.



## KonterSchock (19. Dezember 2016)

*Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*

hi Leute, ich hab die oben genante ALL-in Kühlung, und soweit zufrieden, aber ich hab sein neustem ein sporadisches Geräusch was aus der pumpe hervor geht, und ich kann es mir nicht erklären, dieses Geräusch kommt sporadisch und je nach dem nach stunden erst, oder mal garnicht.

Kühlleistung stimmt soweit hab mir die pumpe angeguckt, hab nix auffälliges gesehen, also auch kein auslaufen oder so.

betreibe die pumpe mit 5v, 7v geht auch aber alles darüber wird dann halt lauter und dadrauf hab ich kein bock.

mich würde mal interessieren was das sein könnte? wer weis was?

an bei häng ich ein Bilder an,


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*

Naja die Pumpe ist erstmal nur für 12V spezifiziert. 7V wären schon ein Risiko, vlt noch gerade vertretbar....von 5V will ich gar nicht erst reden


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*

Ja mag sein, aber die läuft ohne Probleme mit v5, aber wie kommt dieses Geräusch zu Stande? Ich mein das kommt ja erst mit der Zeit, die Frage lautet warum? Ich mein der Kreislauf ist ja geschlossen, und mit 5v fließt die wähne ja auch konstant hoch und runter, zwar langsamer aber sie fließt.

woher also das Geräusch?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ja mag sein, aber die läuft ohne Probleme mit v5,



Offensichtlich tut sie das nicht^^
Ich kann natürlich nicht sicher sagen woran es liegt, aber du wärst nicht der erste, der ein AiO Pumpe damit zerschossen hat.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*

die läuft aber, warum soll sie nach einer Zeit kaputt gehen? 

Das geräusch hab ich erst seit ich den Kopf gedreht habe aber ansonsten ging es immer.

kann das sein das sie Luft in den Schläuchen hat? Aber das müsste doch früher auffallen oder?


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*

Ist das so ein "schlürfendes Gluckern" (das trifft es bei mir irgendwie)? So was macht meine Liqtech 240 auch, ich habe die Pumpe auf 7V gedrosselt. Ob man das darf/soll oder nicht, darüber habe ich mir wirklich keine Gedanken gemacht, weil das Ding @12V einfach nur nervt. Ich will sie jetzt mal @12V laufen lassen, um zu testen ob das Geräusch wieder kommt, aber lange halte ich das nicht aus. Ich habe damals Tests gelesen, nach denen die Pumpe leise sein soll...also ich bin nun wirklich kein Silent-Fetischist, aber wenn das leise ist, was ist dann eine laute Pumpe? Die Dinger die die Feuerwehr benutzt?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 120  (Sporadisches Geräusch) in der Pumpe.*

bin auch wieder weg von 12 weils einfach grässlich laut ist, mit 5v läuft sie vor sich hin, und ich hab keine Temperatur Probleme sprich ich spiel ja auch.

hab im raven Gehäuse den 180er Lüfter auf 7V gestellt, damit im Gehäuse gutes airflow vorhanden ist, läuft alles viel leiser und angenehmer, als die vorgegeben basics.

Geräusche sind nun nicht mehr vorgekommen, muss aber dazu sagen das ich den Kühlerkopf gedreht habe, eventuell solltest du dein kopf auch mal drehen.


----------

